# how much can I get for her



## King K-9 (Sep 30, 2016)

How much for this bike no rust everything is original


----------



## spoker (Oct 1, 2016)

needs 2 go in the for sale section with a price,thamks


----------



## bricycle (Oct 1, 2016)

Welcome to the CABE! Someone should chime in who knows these better than I.


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 1, 2016)

A couple better pics of the bike showing chainguard side will make it easier to evaluate.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 1, 2016)

Is the bike a repaint? Shipping from PR may be a deal killer. You should be able to do a search on Ebay sold items to get a decent idea of what its worth although I think you probably already have a number in mind. V/r Shawn


----------



## King K-9 (Oct 1, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> A couple better pics of the bike showing chainguard side will make it easier to evaluate.





King K-9 said:


> View attachment 365438 How much for this bike no rust everything is original


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 1, 2016)

Nice shape...looks all original with the violet paint. But being a girls bike... I see $100-$150


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 1, 2016)

King K-9 said:


> View attachment 365438 How much for this bike no rust everything is original






King K-9 said:


> View attachment 365522



what do you want for the bike I like it pm me thank you


----------



## King K-9 (Oct 1, 2016)

Im
Im not selling it, it my first collection. .


----------



## spoker (Oct 1, 2016)

there ya go!!!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 2, 2016)

right on nice bike


----------



## CrazyDave (Oct 2, 2016)

King K-9 said:


> Im
> Im not selling it, it my first collection. .



Uh-oh.    Your hooked!  Congratulations on a fine and bike and a great new hobby!


----------



## vincev (Oct 4, 2016)

about $100


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 4, 2016)

If that is a '68, it's a one-year-only seat, which it looks like it is...what is the s/n?
The seat alone if super nice is worth a couple hundred. But as a whole bike, $150-250 if original paint/parts.

Looks like a nice bike. 
Darcie


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Just curious why you would post asking how much you could get for it if you aren't selling? Shawn


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 5, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Just curious why you would post asking how much you could get for it if you aren't selling? Shawn



that right  what,s up with that


----------



## NickM (Oct 7, 2016)

PM me if you want to sell it.


----------



## MBlue6 (Oct 10, 2016)

Nice clean 68 Schwinn Slik Chick I would pay up to around $400 for it if I was buying it. I could see it being worth around $450-$550 Matt


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 11, 2016)

The girl's ones don't sell for anywhere near that in my area, or any area I know of actually, $250 would be tops for a really nice one. I wouldn't think WI would be any different, and actually we've brought these bikes to the Ohio & Michigan ML/AA national swaps and they didn't sell for those prices there either. Just need that right buyer I guess 
Darcie


----------



## Sambikeman (Oct 17, 2016)

Oh No Not For Sale !!!!!!


----------



## freddy (Oct 20, 2016)

where in PR r u


----------



## mrg (Oct 21, 2016)

Puerto Rico, the shipping is as much as the bikes worth, Was also wondering why a collector would start out with how much is it worth?, if your keeping it I'd ask info about the bike, nice Slik Chik anyway.


----------

